# Pepcid / Zantac / Axid side effects



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Most of the time now my GERD is under control with an occasional 10 mg Pepcid before dinner, sometimes a dose of Gaviscon afterward or before bed. Occasionally though I have a full blown episode where I need to be on Pepcid at 20 mg. for a full two weeks. After a few days of that I have watery diaharrea, appears to be a side effect. It is so bad I had an accident in public that soaked through my pants. Same thing happened on Zantac and Axid. I also have IBS-C and really hesitate to take anything like Immodium to counter this side effect. Anyone else have a similar experience? Could the IBS have something to do with why I have this particular side effect? The doctor had no suggestions, ideas or advice.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I have noticed that diarrhea seems to be a side effect of the various medications for GERD. They also seem to cause a lot of air in the stomach and constant burping. It is so frustrating - the medicines for GERD make the diarrhea worse and a lot of things recommended for the IBS, such as peppermint oil, make the GERD worse! I wish I knew what to suggest - I do think the fiber supplements and the IBS diet guidelines have helped me to be more regulated. I have to be careful to take only small doses of liquid antacid. I'm trying some natural supplements in the hopes that I can eventually discontinue taking Protonix.


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Hi Maria,Thanks for responding. I'm not familiar with Protonix, but it sounds like one of the proton pump inhibitors like Nexium, is that right? I haven't tried those because I'm not sure anyone knows what happens when stomach acid is supressed like that over long periods of time. The doctor talked about that as a long term solution, and I don't think my GERD is bad often enough to justify the risk. I'd be really interested to hear what you find out about natural supplements, please keep us posted!


----------



## kippy (Dec 17, 2002)

i have just finished 3 months on Protonix. I have switched to prevacid, which I take at night. I am IBS_D.I also take one immodium 5 days a week in the morning. I have okd this with my specialist as I have had a recent colonoscopy and endoscopy, which confirmed the gerd diagnosis. Works like a charm for me. I seem to have less gas with the prevacid than I had with the protonix.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

Maybe I should try switching to Prevacid because the Protonix (also a proton-pump inhibitor) does cause a lot of abdominal air pressure. I would like to eventually get off of the proton-pump inhibitors because I have read that the long-term suppression of stomach acid can cause B12 deficiencies and bacterial overgrowth in the intestinal tract. However, I know some people need to take them continually if they have conditions like Barrett's esophagus. The natural supplements that I'm going to try are Floramore (a probiotic) and bioflavonoids. The bioflavonoids were recommended by Mark, another member on this bulletin board. I'm also trying the Floramore because my problems started after taking several rounds of antibiotics and I think my intestinal flora may be off-balance.


----------

